# Maumee river report



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Was thinking maybe we could post walleye/white bass reports from Maumee river on this thread. Easier to look at one spot rather than go thru many different posts. 

On river today from 7-1300. Wind was tough. Was in boat and tried meigs, island, and In Front if Schroeders.. Was slow. Ended up with one eye and 6 white bass. Still fun and always better than work!! Didn't see anyone (boat/bank) with more than 3 walleye. Think it was just slow day.. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Started at 6:30, done by 945. Six jacks, 1618 inches. Nothing big, perfect eaters. Six-foot leader did the trick. Once I got the leader length right, color didn't matter. Jerome Road area.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Rough day today. For sure. Glad I didn't wake up any earlier to try it. 

A sucker and a sheephead was all i managed to catch. 

So, I got out my bow and went and got a carp just up past Waterville. At least I scored some catfish bait.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

yrick82 said:


> Started at 6:30, done by 945. Six jacks, 1618 inches. Nothing big, perfect eaters. Six-foot leader did the trick. Once I got the leader length right, color didn't matter. Jerome Road area.


Glad someone did well. Haha Good job. Never went that long for a leader before.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Caught at BW. 1st 5 were easy to catch but the last 1 took forever, That wind was hell.


----------



## JRey (Apr 3, 2014)

How are the whitebass today around bluegrass/orleans area? Are they there in great numbers yet?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Another limit. Took a little bit longer, 4hours. Lost a couple at the net. I know one thing, I'm tired of this wind. Same program as yesterday.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll be down tomorrow morning. Looking forward to that east wind. Makes yakking a whole lot easier than this ridiculous west wind howling down the tunnel


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

This wind is stupid. I bought a boat in the fall so I could get eyes on the jig bite, so far I went out once just to turn around and come back in because the forecasr called for wnw and turned out to be due north 4 ft whitecaps. Not quite what my 18 ft ranger was built for. It was an adventure, was happy to get back to cullen park. Needless to say, I still have to drive to maumee every day to get my eyes. Its supposed to be fairly calm tomorrow. We will see. Good luck, be safe


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

will be up at Port Clinton thinking about heading over Wed to do some wading or fish from the bank if my buddy comes he does'nt wade so what is a good spot from the bank to fish for eyes in the evening?


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 12, 2014)

Pulled a couple this evening. Water is stupid low right now.


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Was out this am at buttonwood 7-11am. Got two eyes and 6 white bass. Kinda slow today. Saw one guy leave with limit while I was there, most left with 0 to 1-3... Anyone else have any luck today?


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

cschuller6 said:


> Was out this am at buttonwood 7-11am. Got two eyes and 6 white bass. Kinda slow today. Saw one guy leave with limit while I was there, most left with 0 to 1-3... Anyone else have any luck today?


was on the island for a couple hrs in the morning. not much happening there either. only saw 1 fish caught. a few walking out had 1 but that was about it. I gave up after a 1.5 hrs with no bites and that dang East wind.


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Was at button wood from 7 11 got two... Seen others do better green chats today 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Was out last night fishing for white bass. Caught around 30 WB total in about two hours of fishing. All fish were males. The main run will happen soon.


----------



## HONKEREXTREME (Apr 3, 2013)

fished this morning at the island with kissmybasstoo, put the hammer on the whitebass for a while, saw 2 eyes pulled, fished for about 2 hours


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Was planning on heading up there next Monday with 2 of my uncles. Was wondering if you could still launch from Schroeders or if they have closed for the season already. My uncles are a little older and cant do the wading anymore so wanna get them out on the boat. A few years ago I used Orleans but I know Schroeders is a lot easier. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!

Linebacker43


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

schroeders is closed. Sorry!


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

hey! i know everybody is going for WB and 'eyes, but are there any catfish in the river this time of year?


----------



## JRey (Apr 3, 2014)

nw1 said:


> hey! i know everybody is going for WB and 'eyes, but are there any catfish in the river this time of year?


The are barely active in this temp, I saw 1 nice sized catfish caught about 3 weeks ago, they arent bad eatting this time of the year if you can get one, but that would be a challenge

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

linebacker43 said:


> Was planning on heading up there next Monday with 2 of my uncles. Was wondering if you could still launch from Schroeders or if they have closed for the season already. My uncles are a little older and cant do the wading anymore so wanna get them out on the boat. A few years ago I used Orleans but I know Schroeders is a lot easier. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Linebacker43


U should launch from maple street boat launch in Perrysburg. It's just about a mile east of Orleans.. Nice cement launch with dock. Orleans is tough to launch due to being very shallow.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

nw1 said:


> hey! i know everybody is going for WB and 'eyes, but are there any catfish in the river this time of year?


They never leave


----------



## JRey (Apr 3, 2014)

Where is the best place for a little WB shore fishing around perrysburg?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

die4irish, can you catch them?


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

die4irish, can you still catch them?


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

yes.cut bait works best early in the year. Here soon the cottonwoods will seed and that is about the time they start spawning.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

nw1 said:


> hey! i know everybody is going for WB and 'eyes, but are there any catfish in the river this time of year?


Dip you some shiners out of the river and put about five of them on your hook with a few split shot and fish on the bottom . We couldn't keep the catfish of the line last weekend


----------



## JRey (Apr 3, 2014)

ohiobuck said:


> Dip you some shiners out of the river and put about five of them on your hook with a few split shot and fish on the bottom . We couldn't keep the catfish of the line last weekend


Where were you if you dont mind sharing the spot? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Weirs rapids and Grand Rapids we also saw other guys getting them


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Anything about the eyes? All done?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

fishfinder43420 said:


> Anything about the eyes? All done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


some here and there. gotta work hard for them


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

cschuller6 said:


> U should launch from maple street boat launch in Perrysburg. It's just about a mile east of Orleans.. Nice cement launch with dock. Orleans is tough to launch due to being very shallow.


thanks for the heads up cschuller6, i will def use that ramp instead. hopefully this rain that there calling for Friday doesn't blow the river out come Monday. it looks like it could be a doozie. never fails, i plan a trip up there the last 3 years, a week in advance just to get my parade rained on. will see! thats what the boat is for if its not to high. thanks again!

Linebacker43


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

fishfinder43420 said:


> Anything about the eyes? All done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I caught 2 and lost 2, left my net in the truck. Believe it or not but 1 was a rock hard female.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

thanks for the catfish advice everybody...might use minnows tryin to catch WB, cats, and anything else that comes along!


----------



## big bud 37 (May 8, 2014)

havent been this year but in the past side cut metro park has been good


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Any reports on Grand Rapids dam? Is the WB fishing usually good there?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Whitebass fishing is starting to get good.


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

linebacker43 said:


> Was planning on heading up there next Monday with 2 of my uncles. Was wondering if you could still launch from Schroeders or if they have closed for the season already. My uncles are a little older and cant do the wading anymore so wanna get them out on the boat. A few years ago I used Orleans but I know Schroeders is a lot easier. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Linebacker43


*Schroders is closed.... Last weekend was the last day. Try using the Maple Street ramp. Last weekend there was plenty of parking*


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Try the Maple street ramp. Careful the river is down.


----------

